# Woraus ergeben sich die Höhenmeter?



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2013)

Hey Mädels,

ich hab da mal eine "dumme" Frage zwecks utopischen Höhenmetern.

Und zwar bin ich heute einen Trackaufzeichnung mit meinem GPS nachgefahren http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53691.html (wo stehen da überhaupt die Gesamt-hm???) und habe unglaublich 1200hm auf 20km heraus bekommen (rund um Pfaffenhofen/Holledau) . Ich dachte sowas schafft man höchstens in alpinem Gelände 

Jetzt die Verständnisfrage...mein GPS rechnet ja sämtliche Anstiege zusammen, aber wie ist das wenn man zB von Tagestouren um die 1000hm redet, sind damit auch diese Gesamt-hm gemeint oder Höhenunterschied vom niedrigsten zum höchsten Punkt 

Ich frage deshalb weil es mir darum geht Touren zwecks Kondition besser einschätzen zu können, ob ich bestimmte Touren fahren kann oder nicht 

Ich würd mich freuen wenn sich jmd die Zeit nimmt und einem GPS-anfänger wie mir bissel auf die Sprünge hilft


----------



## scylla (24. August 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> ich hab da mal eine "dumme" Frage zwecks utopischen Höhenmetern.
> 
> ...



1200 hm auf 20 km ist schon ein recht sportlicher Wert. Erreicht man im Mittelgebirge auch, aber man muss sich schon die entsprechenden Strecken raussuchen 

Bei GPS Aufzeichnungen ist es so, dass die aufgezeichneten Höhenmeter stark von der Empfangs-Qualität des Geräts (anders gesagt von der Genauigkeit des Tracks) abhängen. Das Gerät ist ja nicht so schlau, die Differenz zwischen jeweils Anfang des Bergs und Spitze des Bergs auszurechnen, sondern es rechnet alle keinen "Wellen" dazwischen mit.
Wenn die Empfangs-Qualität nicht so doll ist, dann "springt" der Track öfter mal ein paar Meter nach links und rechts von dort aus, wo du tatsächlich lang gefahren bist. Je nachdem, wie steil der Hang ist, kann das dann schon mal ein paar Höhenmeter ausmachen, wenn das Gerät denkt, du wärst ober- oder unterhalb des Wegs. Ergo meint dann deine Aufzeichnungs-Software, dass du ganz viele kleine "Wellen" gefahren wärst, und berechnet entsprechend auch viel zu hohe Gesamthöhenmeter deiner Tour.
Normalerweise wird der aufgezeichnete Track auch noch per Software "geglättet", also die ganz groben Schwankungen rausgerechnet. Die Track-Qualität hängt also nicht nur mit dem GPS-Empfang zusammen, sondern auch mit der Software auf deinem Gerät.

Wenn man einen sehr guten GPS-Track hat, dann stimmen die Höhenmeter recht genau. Bei einem extrem miesen Track können die Höhenmeter aber auch schon mal um das 2-3fache abweichen!

Wenn du einen Tacho mit barometrischem Höhenmesser hast, kannst du ja mal die Werte von Tacho und GPS-Gerät vergleichen. Die Werte vom Barometer stimmen meist genauer, auch wenn das natürlich auch noch von Wetterschwankungen abhängt. Das macht aber üblicher Weise höchstens 100-200 Höhenmeter aus.

Bei den Höhenmeterangaben von Touren gibt man üblicher Weise immer die "gesammelten" Höhenmeter an, also alles was man auf der gesamten Tour hochgefahren ist. Nicht nur die Differenz zwischen höchstem und niedrigstem Punkt. Vor allem im Mittelgebirge, wo man auf einer Tour halt 5-6 Hügelchen hochfährt würde das ja sonst überhaupt keinen Sinn machen. Man will ja wissen, was man wirklich am Ende des Tages alles gefahren ist, und nicht, dass man einen maximalen Höhenunterschied von 200 Höhenmetern zwischen Berg und Tal hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2013)

Danke schonmal für die ausführliche Antwort Sylla 

Aber bin ich einfach zu blöd um die hm der Tour auf gps-tour.info zu finden oder stehen da wirklich keine  
Und da du dich sicherlich mit Höhenprofilen auskennst, kommen die 1200hm hin oder waren es vllt doch nur 600hm (so grob geschätzt an Hand des Profils...) ? Habe leider nur einen stink normalen Tacho...
Aber ich werd am kommenden we mein GPS beim Treffen mal mitaufzeichnen lassen, dann wird sich zeigen wie groß die Schwankung ist!


----------



## scylla (24. August 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die ausführliche Antwort Sylla
> 
> Aber bin ich einfach zu blöd um die hm der Tour auf gps-tour.info zu finden oder stehen da wirklich keine
> Und da du dich sicherlich mit Höhenprofilen auskennst, kommen die 1200hm hin oder waren es vllt doch nur 600hm (so grob geschätzt an Hand des Profils...) ? Habe leider nur einen stink normalen Tacho...
> Aber ich werd am kommenden we mein GPS beim Treffen mal mitaufzeichnen lassen, dann wird sich zeigen wie groß die Schwankung ist!



steht doch da: ca. 400 m "Abstieg"

ich hab mir mal den Jux gemacht, und anhand des Höhenprofils bei den größeren "Wellen" jeweils grob die Differenz zwischen tiefsten und höchstem Punkt genommen und das dann zusammengezählt. Dabei kam ich auf gut 340m. 
In dem Höhenprofil der Tour siehst du überall kleine "Wackler". Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die der Realität entsprechen, das werden kleine Abweichungen nach links und rechts vom Weg sein, so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe. Das schlägt sich dann halt auch in den Höhendaten nieder. Daher halte ich selbst die 400 Höhenmeter noch für großzügig .

Die Methode, anhand des Höhenprofils immer höchsten und tiefsten Punkt rauszusuchen, und dann die Differenzen zusammenzuzählen, funktioniert übrigens meistens ganz gut und gibt oft realitäts-nähere Werte als eine schlechte GPS-Aufzeichnung.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. August 2013)

Wusst ich doch dass ich nicht so sportlich bin


----------



## prince67 (24. August 2013)

In der Original GPX Datei steht 472hm.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. August 2013)

Die Software von gps-tour.info rechnet schon manchmal recht großzügig, das habe ich auch bei den Auswertungen schon festgestellt. Auch die Garmin Software ist viel großzügiger als z.B. die Two-Nav Software! Das Two-Nav und mein Ciclo sind immer recht nah beieinander, die Abweichung der beiden Geräte beträgt so 20-50hm, selbst bei längeren Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern. Die Garmin Geräte berechnen schon mal 100-130hm mehr für dieselbe Tour, selbst mit Glättung. Somit sind die Höhenmeterangaben in den GPS-Portalen mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## mw.dd (25. August 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob dieses Thema frauenspezifisch ist und warum es nicht im entsprechenden Forumsbereich behandelt wird; abgesehen davon ist es schon mindestens 1465mal erschöpfend diskutiert.

Aber da ich nicht so bin, fasse ich für Euch nochmal zusammen:
1. Beim Thema Höhenmeter gibt es kein richtig und falsch, es gibt nur ein mehr oder weniger falsch.
2. Reine GPS-Aufzeichnung ist unbrauchbar; die Genauigkeit der Höhenmessung beim GPS schwankt wesentlich stärker als die der eigentlichen Position. Wer wissen will, warum das so ist, beliest sich bei kowoma.de zum Thema
3. In diversen GPS-Portalen kann man die Höhendaten neu berechnen lassen. Dazu werden je nach Anbieter mehr oder weniger genaue SRTM-Daten (ein Höhenmodell, bei dem die Welt in Quadrate eingeteilt wird) genutzt wird. Dass das ebenfalls nicht wirklich genau sein kann, kann sich jeder vorstellen.

Für mich hat es sich in der Praxis bewährt, die Höhendaten von gpsies.com zu benutzen und dann für mein Garmin (mit barometrischer Höhenmessung) von einer Abweichung nach unten von 10-20% Abweichung auszugehen.

BTW Mein Garmin und der HAC4 waren sich damals, als ich den HAC noch hatte, bei den Werten für die gefahrenen Höhenmeter immer ziemlich einig.


----------



## nikl69 (25. August 2013)

ja ja, die Höhenmeter.....

Ich hab ne Tour aus dem Inet runtergeladen. Angeben war diese mit 1200Hm. Ich habe ein VDO am Rad und ein Garmin. Der VDO zeigte 1450 Hm der Garmin bzw. die Software "BaseCamp" 2000Hm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und dann fand ich diesen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646187


----------



## BayWa Biker (25. August 2013)

Servus Greenhorn,

geh mal im Hauptmenü auf Zurücksetzen, dann auf Tageszähler zurücksetzen, und das machst du am besten vor jeder Fahrt.
Denke mal dein Garmin hat eine frühere Tour auch mit eingerechnet.


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

guckst Du hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

